# We Are All Potential Victims of Roid Rage



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2011)

*???We Are All Potential Victims of Roid Rage???*
_By Millard Baker _







???We are all potential victims of roid rage??? according to recent editorials published by New Scientist. The editorials are published in support of anabolic steroid harm reduction which advocates policies, including medical treatments, that reduce or prevent the harmful side effects associated with the non-medical use of anabolic steroids. Steroid harm reduction is often opposed by those who have a moral objection to steroid use.

New Scientist???s support of harm reduction is admirable. Unfortunately, rather than advocate harm reduction on its own merits, the op-eds seem intent on using hysteria to support the need for harm reduction. By suggesting that  everyone is a ???potential victim??? of ???roid rage???, the authors overstate the risk and prevalence of the steroid-induced aggression popularly called ???roid rage???.

They discuss ???roid rage??? as a ???proven side effect??? of anabolic steroids. The truth is that aggression is rare among steroid users and the scientific evidence that steroids cause aggression or ???roid rage??? is tenuous at best.

Dr. Jack Darkes, a leading aggression researcher at the University of South Florida, has thoroughly reviewed the existing literature on steroids and aggression and has reached the following conclusion:

    The good news is that aggression is rare among anabolic-androgenic steroid users and does not appear to be caused by AAS. The discrepant findings in the literature suggest a complex causal picture, including antecedent, cognitive, and contextual factors. Users view the AAS experience positively and minimize negative side-effects. They consider medical authorities uninformed likely because AAS research seems narrowly focused on effects that most users do not experience. This distrust is likely to perpetuate because most prospective users learn from current users within the subculture, often via the internet. Still, many AAS researchers seem determined to run the same studies using different measures until they find the results they are sure are there rather than learning from obtained results and moving forward with new study designs that might explain the phenomenon; an approach that reinforces users??? mistrust. Science would progress by forgoing sweeping generalizations and dire predictions of rare outcomes and moving toward identifying the factors that put a small minority at risk for AAS-related aggression, as well as those that may protect the vast majority. It should broaden its scope to include both biological and psychosocial processes that might convey that risk and, in so doing, explore approaches that might be used to reduce risk for negative outcomes.

Promoting harm reduction for non-medical steroid users experiencing adverse side effects is a good thing but promoting hysteria about rare steroid side effects is the wrong way to promote harm reduction.

source


----------



## tupin (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't have fancy medical diploma's hanging on my wall. I've just been involved with AAS and been around a lot of people using many different AAS products for many years. Roid rage, in my observation is an urban myth. If the guy's a dick before AAS, the guy's an even bigger dick with AAS. Most guys I know are middle America type of fella's. I think the media has hyped roid rage along with "roids are public enemy #1!"


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 27, 2011)

People buy into this roid rage thing really easily.


----------



## hypno (Dec 28, 2011)

^^^ The press makes it so easy to do so. Remember a few weeks ago the naked BBer attacking that elderly couple? It of course was *NOT* the PCP in his system the press focused on because it just had to be roid rage.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

i had roid rage jerkin it the other day.........it was glorious


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 3, 2012)

bigcruz said:


> i had roid rage jerkin it the other day.........it was glorious




I agree 

this is the biggest problem with roid rage sore penis


----------



## jackedntan (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive got roid rage bad. The other day I stubbed my toe.... and I said "Shit!". God, what have I become! Im a monster! Next week Ill probably be smackin kittens and stomping on salamaders if I dont take care of all this roid rage I got.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 10, 2012)

I honked my car hown at another driver who suddenly swerved in front of me cutting us off.  My baby was in the back seat.  Sheesh, I am appaled that I hollered and honked.  It wasn't like the idiot endangered mine and my baby's safety.  Must've been roid rage.  lol.


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 16, 2012)

I think its mostly karma/disrespectful people who deserve A good yelling at but I still fear jail but if it's self defense I may or may not unload on em. Like if he walked towards me while talking shit and pushes me I may black out but I hope no one is crazy enough to try it at work and I hope he's not on the same shit I'm on jeezzz that would be a show or maybe not.​


----------



## oufinny (Jan 17, 2012)

tupin said:


> I don't have fancy medical diploma's hanging on my wall. I've just been involved with AAS and been around a lot of people using many different AAS products for many years. Roid rage, in my observation is an urban myth. If the guy's a dick before AAS, the guy's an even bigger dick with AAS. Most guys I know are middle America type of fella's. I think the media has hyped roid rage along with "roids are public enemy #1!"



This is exactly the case.  You can blame the media and politicians for villanizing anyone who uses as a "drug user" and danger to society.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 17, 2012)

Man, this shiite's getting really old. 

I mean, who do these guy's think they're fooling. They're just trying to create hysteria around aas just like they did with Marijuana. Everybody loses his or her temper every now and then, but if you take aas, they're going to blame that. 

Never mind you tried to invade my home and rob me. I beat the shiite out of you with a golf club, but it was that wicked roid rage that made me beat him.

OY vey!


----------



## charley (Jan 17, 2012)

I look at it,as the same with drinking......some guys when drunk get 'beer muscles' they get angry want to fight.....[girls too][wifey lol].......some folks are always cool......

Also ..I think you cool out more as the years go by......when your older......

...........charley


----------



## BigBird (Jan 18, 2012)

The Government's Roid Rage campaign is about as reliable and accurate as their "Reefer Madness" campaign from 1938.  lol, it's laughable at best.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 18, 2012)

Tren rage is real...

Test makes me feel great. Tren makes me homicidal.


----------



## bundle (Jan 18, 2012)

I never feel like killing someone when i"m in traffic and on an off cycle with  little or no gear in me......NEVER FEEL LIKE KILLING SOMEONE


----------



## redz (Feb 3, 2012)

Tren does make me have some angry thoughts but they pass quickly and I have never acted on them lol. I feel great almost always while on.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 3, 2012)

jackedntan said:


> Ive got roid rage bad. The other day I stubbed my toe.... and I said "Shit!". God, what have I become! Im a monster! Next week Ill probably be smackin kittens and stomping on salamaders if I dont take care of all this roid rage I got.





Only thing that makes me a little moody is clomid. But I've never gotten an angry feeling from it. People picture juice like something you shoot in your veins that just hits you and makes you hulk out. They're just sex hormones modified to alter side effects or route of admin while still promoting muscle growth. Maybe they make you a little more frustrated if you get stood up on a date or your girl doesn't wanna put out. Violent urges? Please.


----------



## newmass (Nov 9, 2013)

the is some evidence out there that the "roid rage" is actually a byproduct of increased estrogen....Like PMS ?!? take your anti-e's!


----------



## flood (Nov 9, 2013)

*Alcohol rage* is 100X more prevalent than *roid rage*. 

I believe this statistic 100% because I made it up myself.


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 9, 2013)

Roid rage is what happens when you run out of roids. Alcohol rage is often  known as last call, and road rage is being stuck in traffic behind the fucker who has to finish updating their fb status or send a 200 word text when the light turns green and only notice the horns and people throwing shit at their car in time to haul ass through the light as it returns to red. Those people deserve any rage unleashed upon them. Just thought id share that... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## flood (Nov 11, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> ...road rage is being stuck in traffic behind the fucker who has to finish updating their fb status or send a 200 word text when the light turns green and only notice the horns and people throwing shit at their car in time to haul ass through the light as it returns to red. Those people deserve any rage unleashed upon them. Just thought id share that...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Death penalty. The herd needs to be culled. lol


----------



## SheriV (Nov 20, 2013)

strong thread bump...when the other half starts being moody I up his dose a hair and he chills out soonly



I on the other hand can get a little quicker to be nasty <<< notice I said quicker..I always have a propensity to be nasty


----------

